# Horse diaper reviews



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Now I’ve heard everything - I had to google to see for myself.

I was a die hard trail rider for 60+ years. There is no way this side of Hades and Back that I would subject my horse to such ridiculous requirements.

Thanks for yet one more reminder of why I never chose to ride the metro park city slicker trails————-

Evidently trail riding has morphed into a whole new Era where even the horse has has to wear pants——-

Best of luck finding underwear for your horse🤠


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you only walk on these trails? I can't imagine trotting or cantering a horse carrying ten lbs of poop flying around in a bag attached to their tail. 

I personally would try to explain the impracticality of carrying pounds of horse manure along and see if there is another solution. Most paved trails I've been on found it acceptable for the rider to dismount and scrape the manure off into the vegetation, broken up.

You could also explain that horses are vegetarian like deer and other wildlife, their manure is essentally grass, and it promotes the health of the environment.


----------



## Remedy (5 mo ago)

I agree it is ridiculous but as I'm one of the very few riders I don't want to make waves. So horse panties it is. 

I only walk the trails and they're within riding distance of my house so incredibly convenient.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I have never ever in my life hear of such a thing having to worry about horse poop on a trail ride, things are really getting outa hand.. This sounds like a City Slicker thing, horses having to wear a diaper on a trail ride. Now I know Carriage horses have a bag for poop so maybe look up Carriage Horses, but for trail rides thats just crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

When I rode Mounted Patrol, we were required to “potty train” our horses as the area we rode in was pretty snooty and heaven forbid they should be subjected to the horrors of natural fertilizer!

Anyway, we had specific areas the horses could poop or pee in and by the second shift, I had successfully trained Skip to only go in those spots. I also taught him if he was raising his tail
and I tapped him at the dock of the tail, he had to wait a minute. He was really treat motivated though and it took a little patience and making sure I was on top of the timing in the training portion. 

It’s funny, I haven’t ridden MP in ten years but he’s never forgotten that training and will still head off the pavement onto the grass or into the trees if given the option. I was pretty adamant he get trained though because otherwise we had to get off and scoop it up into a bag and carry it with us until we could dispose of it properly. Between having to carry the bag in the saddle bags and being pretty bad at re-mounting in an Australian (?) saddle, I needed him to learn. I felt really bad for the people who rode drafts…that was a seriously large pile of poop if their horse had an accident in view of the public!

Having said all that, I’ve never used the bags or anything but the carriage driver in that same location did use those for her horses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

This is the woke society.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Remedy said:


> Today I was asked by the people who maintain the trail if I would purchase horse diaper bags.


People may "maintain" but they have "0" authority if they are not employed by the entity that owns the trail system.
Someone has jurisdiction and you say you have permission to ride the multi-use trail system, it includes equestrians.

I would take my question to the authorities and stop making yourself crazy till that time you must.
If the authorities say it is not a issue, then those who approached you to diaper your horse have no grounds nor legal right to make such a request.

Trails, multi-use we never were "required" to do manure pick-up.... Yes they were paved and yes they were used by walkers, joggers, bicycle riders and equestrians. There were no dogs permitted on those trails as it was a danger to the many who enjoyed being on those trails.
It was understood that as multi-use at times you _would_ encounter horse manure...

I would go to the authorities and ask....
Ask if there is a amendment to the rules of using the trail system you are unaware of....
See what their answer is....
If you ride that trail everyday and everyday your horse poops in the same place...I can understand.
Otherwise...

In NYC the handsome cabs,_ the carriage horses_ have a "diaper" that attaches to the carriage shaft to gather the horses poop...but those horses walk the same streets everyday and it isn't one horse but many - a lot of poop it could be. I get it.
The trail horses that ride the city parks do not have diapers and to my knowledge are not "trained" by the street appearance.. We are referring to 30 - 50 horses daily, several times a day that walk that street/road...not a solitary animal _occasionally._ Every evening the stable sends a crew to do poop pick-up, but its a lot of horses traipsing that street daily.
Actually, many of the residents with rooftop gardens collect poop to fertilize their plants, composting enough in a few buckets...so its not such a issue on those roads either.
Oh...the police horses *do* _*not*_ wear diapers and they do garnish the roads with manure at times....watch your step and this _is_ in the ritzy theater district and high-end shopping... Times Square, Rockefeller Center, Central Park, 5th Avenue....yea, ritzy & glamorous center.

So, a bit of digging found this....my only issue would be how do you attach it if you have a English saddle since every picture is of western tack...








Catch It! Manure Bag - Buckeye Blanket | Working Horse Tack


Buckeye Blanket Catch It! Manure Bag at Working Horse Tack in Ohio. Manure catchers for saddle horses and harness horses



www.workinghorsetack.com




So if you have to, there is one design...
I would find a new place to ride if at all possible depending upon the answer posed to authorities...maybe that is what some are trying to do to you.. make life difficult you move on and leave the trail system and your right to share it too. 
🐴...


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

I'd think if it's a multi-use trail that allows horses then they know that means horse poopies and if the people who made it and control it didn't want that to bother anyone then it wouldn't be multi-use. Perhaps you could also train your horse to only go in the grass like Txshecat.

But all I know is I care more about my horse's opinion of me than I do strangers out for a walk and I figure if I tried to affix something like that to him his opinion of me might change in a direction I'm not fond of...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I was on the beach once and my horse stopped to pass manure. A snobby lady in fancy sunglasses asked me, "What are you going to do with that?" I said, "Well, I'm certainly not going to put it in a bag and tie it around his neck and make him carry it!"


----------



## Remedy (5 mo ago)

Txshecat0423 How do you train your horses where to poop? That would be perfect. 

horselovinguy That is one of the bags I was considering. I was wondering if anyone had used it. And how the 'mare' option differs from the standard? 

I know it's ridiculous but if the panties work than it's not worth the effort to complain. It's too convenient of a trail to make enemies.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I would be in total shock if some one on here did use this bag to catch their horses poop while out for a nice trail ride, this society of now adays is getting insane, if its a law for horses to wear poop bags then I would be fighting the heck out of that so call law IF theres such a thing. I would be making a lot of waves over this poop.. I wonder what will be next for horse owners.Oh wait I bet it will have something to do with a horse passing gas on these trails. NO way no how would I do this to my horse, I would be finding a different trail..


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

gottatrot said:


> I was on the beach once and my horse stopped to pass manure. A snobby lady in fancy sunglasses asked me, "What are you going to do with that?" I said, "Well, I'm certainly not going to put it in a bag and tie it around his neck and make him carry it!"


I would have told this women " Its ok I dont want it but you are more then welcome to it" sometimes my mouth gets ahead of my thinking.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think you should try training your horse to poop in a certain spot. Probably easier than carrying a diaper with you. Maybe a small foldable shovel, you can clean up with? I don't think the maintenance people have the right to make that request, unless they are in management.


----------



## Lwest.18 (8 mo ago)

That sounds utterly ridiculous. I can understand were they're coming from but that is not the answer. If they really want trails clear then maybe riders should kick it off into the grass or use some kind of tool that's easy to take on the trail. Horse poo is good for gardens so on the side of the trail in my opinion would be fine. Clearly something someone has asked that knows nothing about horses.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When required we used Bun Bags. Haven't heard of the other. Common in some areas for driving horses as they don't want the manure on the streets. 

It'll attach to a trail type English saddle if it has rings. 

I'd ask but it not unheard of. If your horse isn't one to poop repeatedly or you aren't out for hours and hours on end where that might happen not a problem. If that's what it takes to ride on a shared trail and be able to keep riding then you do what you need to do. Around here trails are disappearing way to quickly because of complaints from other users and there are no protections in place for equine use. Since horseback riders aren't a large population of users we lose out.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

If you want to see how much a strata of people HATE manure it occasionally pops up on Reddit. It is absolutely mind boggling that people will go out in nature and be frothing at the mouth when they encounter said nature. I am thinking it’s more a class war thing than anything else. They seem to think that horse owners are the one percenters ie. millionaires - ha! I wish - if I was I would have staff trailing with brooms and Prosecco picnic baskets…


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@Horsef Garbage cans and industrial pooper scoopers. We usually dress our peasants (boy scout volunteers) up as court jesters and make them perform as well. No Proseco in the picnic basket (ice chest) though as law says we can't drink and drive.....


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> @Horsef Garbage cans and industrial pooper scoopers. We usually dress our peasants (boy scout volunteers) up as court jesters and make them perform as well. No Proseco in the picnic basket (ice chest) though as law says we can't drink and drive.....


Ah, but you can have Prosecco - the law doesn’t apply to us rich people anyhow but in case of an overindulgence you can just hand the horse to the stable master and have the chauffeur swing by in a Land Rover.

Judging by the amount of time it took me to spell “chauffeur”, Reddit is sadly mistaken on my millionaire status.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My Salty Pony said:


> if its a law for horses to wear poop bags then I would be fighting the heck out of that so call law IF theres such a thing.


Actually, it is law in many places you pick up after your horse or they wear a "diaper" or collector.

I know Budweiser Clydesdale's have those in uniform pushing a wheeled something or other, broom and shovel/muck fork follow along the route the horses take and do cleanups. 
It is a common practice actually today for many horse conveyances...We did street poop clean-up back in the early 80's in the town of Northport with a horse drawn trolley....Poop patrol, they rode along on the back till a oops occurred then went to work. We picked them up on the return loop through the seaside historic touristy town.

I've just not seen it "enforced" like this on a community trail where horses are permitted, encouraged and allowed to be..
Guess it is a sign of the times, and what sharing the trails has become..
I do get not everyone shares our love of the animal, their smell and presents left behind...
🐴....


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

> wonder what will be next for horse owners


Whats next is that horses will just be banned from this multi-use system if enough people are unhappy. It’s happening everywhere, and not from “woke” people but from people like ATV and bike riders who are much more numerous than riders, and actually have large groups of users who complain and show up at meetings where rules like this are made.

I also think the diaper request is silly, but I would be figuring out some way to comply so I didn’t lose access to good trails. My first step would probably be to meet with them and ask about clearing it from the trail, and seeing if that would be an acceptable compromise.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I wonder if people ever think about all of the fish pooping in the the rivers, lakes, and ocean that we swim in. 
In my opinion, the human mind is becoming pretty fragile.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think it all started with Germ-x.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

There are very few public trails where horses are allowed here - certainly not on the "multi-use" transCanada trail that runs through our little towns. People have been kicked off that one for riding on it (I believe this varies from province to province, and possibly also within certain city limits). 

So I can understand why the OP wants to keep the peace. Like it or not, riding is no longer a common way of getting around, and if riders don't collect the manure, someone will have to do it. Trying to find a good solution everyone will find acceptable just seems like the right thing to do. It has nothing to do with woke culture unless of course you think of woke culture as promoting respect for everyone.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

You may be able to train your horse. I train mine to not pee on the trailer. Good luck.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

QtrBel said:


> I think it all started with Germ-x.


Sorry, I don't know what that means.

I agree with @egrogan ; it is probably not going to help the long term prospects of this rarity ; a city trail open to horses, for the riders to disregard the request to keep poop off of it. I agree it's silly.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

LoriF said:


> I wonder if people ever think about all of the fish pooping in the the rivers, lakes, and ocean that we swim in.
> In my opinion, the human mind is becoming pretty fragile.


@tinyliny it was a response to this. Germ-x is an anti bacterial hand sanitizer. I think that this world has become obsessed with cleanliness to the point of destroying itself.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> There are very few public trails where horses are allowed here - certainly not on the "multi-use" transCanada trail that runs through our little towns. People have been kicked off that one for riding on it (I believe this varies from province to province, and possibly also within certain city limits).
> 
> So I can understand why the OP wants to keep the peace. Like it or not, riding is no longer a common way of getting around, and if riders don't collect the manure, someone will have to do it. Trying to find a good solution everyone will find acceptable just seems like the right thing to do. It has nothing to do with woke culture unless of course you think of woke culture as promoting respect for everyone.



I would agree with you if you could convince me that horse poop is harmful. The stuff doesn't even stick to your shoe if you step in it. I have no problem promoting respect. For everyone? Not even going to try, one is NEVER going to satisfy everyone. Especially when it comes to pettiness.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I can see the point of it. I ride on multi use trails and am also a hiker and cross country skier.

In the winter it’s worse with manure all over the trail (and sometimes in the tracks people are trying to ski on). In the summer it breaks down faster and isn’t as obvious but it can look pretty gross in the winter with all the snow. The horses I ride don’t wear bags and I’ve never seen a horse with a bag on so it would be a huge shift. In the meantime, the cross country skiers miss out on their fresh white trails and nature experience. I choose another park without horses when I cross country ski but some people may not have the ability to get to other locations or prefer to ski their local trails.

I think it’s only a matter of time before horses are banned or restricted or required to wear bags on the trails where I ride. I agree with the idea of kicking it off the trail but can’t see that becoming any formal rule.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

LoriF said:


> I would agree with you if you could convince me that horse poop is harmful. The stuff doesn't even stick to your shoe if you step in it. I have no problem promoting respect. For everyone? Not even going to try, one is NEVER going to satisfy everyone. Especially when it comes to pettiness.


So you think it's ok for bicycles to have to drive through it? Kind of a safety hazard don't you think? Poop doesn't go anywhere. It will just sit there, go mouldy, decompose slowly, but the pile won't go away, at least not in my climate. And I guarantee, if you step in a pile of manure in my pasture, it most certainly WILL stick to your shoe, lol! And your ankle. I don't know what kind of manure your horses produce, but my horses' manure is not something you want to step in.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I


Acadianartist said:


> So you think it's ok for bicycles to have to drive through it? Kind of a safety hazard don't you think? Poop doesn't go anywhere. It will just sit there, go mouldy, decompose slowly, but the pile won't go away, at least not in my climate. And I guarantee, if you step in a pile of manure in my pasture, it most certainly WILL stick to your shoe, lol! And your ankle. I don't know what kind of manure your horses produce, but my horses' manure is not something you want to step in.


Actually i don't think it's that big of a deal, and no, I don't think it's a safety hazard if one is looking at where they are going.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

On the trails we used in CT the request to either ask your horse to step off the trail to poop or for the rider to get off and kick it off the trail was entirely for safety reasons and had nothing at all to do with germs 

Trails are frequently shared with walkers, people running or jogging and cyclists. They're often narrow and on steep inclines. 

If a cyclist hits a large pile of horse poo on a steep downhill track, the risks of a serious accident become quite high.

People out running or cycling shouldn't have to be dodging piles of horse poo.

Its just about courtesy when everyone has to use the same routes.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Man, I had to click on this thread just to make sure I wasn't seeing things. _Horse diapers?_ _Are you kidding me?! _
If someone told me that, I would probably start hysterically laughing and then load up, go home, and never come back. I would also probably move somewhere desolate where nobody would bother me about putting a diaper on my horse. The _nerve _of some people! The day I put a diaper on my horse is the day I'll put a diaper on myself and walk through walmart! Umm, never! 
Sorry. Also, I wouldn't put my horse through that kind of misery. I'd move to another trail.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Once I was riding my bicycle on a multiuse trail - my skinny-tire racing bike. I had to go around a couple who were walking and had no choice but to get close to a puddle. I hit a slick spot on the edge and down I went - broke my arm. It was a trail mostly used for bicycles so I thought it would be safe to ride my fast bike and go fast but nope. I can't even imagine the trouble a pile of horse poop would cause if someone on a bicycle was unable to avoid it.

City trails are CITY trails. City people aren't any less deserving of a pleasant walk or bike ride than a horse rider is deserving of a nice horse ride.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would have to ask , Do you require hikers to wear diapers ? Do their dogs wear diapers? I would rather step in horse poo then human or dog poo.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

stevenson said:


> I would have to ask , Do you require hikers to wear diapers ? Do their dogs wear diapers? I would rather step in horse poo then human or dog poo.



they probably require humans to poop in toilets, and to have dog poop picked up by the humans. pretty standard stuff.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I did get curious about the 'Bun Bags'. I personally wouldn't use them on my horse. I would rather hop off and kick the manure aside into the bushes or wherever. I wonder what would happen if the contraption got caught up on anything. How would the horse react?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I don't never had one get caught when required to have the horses wear them. They work well. Just like any other piece of equipment or tack you have to get them used to it. Ours had been in harness all their lives so this wasn't an issue at all. A horse, donkey or mule that wears a crupper would have no problem. It may take a saddle horse that's never worn anything under their tail or had harness across parts of their body a little time.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

stevenson said:


> I would have to ask , Do you require hikers to wear diapers ? Do their dogs wear diapers? I would rather step in horse poo then human or dog poo.


Where do you live that people are pooping on trails? Just wondering...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Where do you live that people are pooping on trails? Just wondering...


In all seriousness, this has been cited as a reason more people are closing off their property to hunters here! It actually does happen.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Remedy said:


> I am lucky enough to share my life with 2 gorgeous mares. We frequently trail ride on a paved multi use trail. It is approved for equestrian use though I rarely see other riders.
> 
> Today I was asked by the people who maintain the trail if I would purchase horse diaper bags.
> 
> I started looking online and I can't find many options or reviews. I'm torn between the catch it manure bags vs the bun bags. Anyone use either? Or prefer a different brand?


Why can't the people that "maintain" it, simply carry a pooper scooper with them, and scoop it off into the tall grass out of the way?

Do they also clean up deer poop?
Coyote poop?
Other trail users dog poop? (Because you know not everyone bags)
Surely they are taking care of other animals on the trail so if horses are allowed, they should also be included in that.

I have never heard of putting a diaper on a horse. I didn't even know such a thing existed. Nope.

Plus, those are NOT designed to be put under a saddle.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

egrogan said:


> In all seriousness, this has been cited as a reason more people are closing off their property to hunters here! It actually does happen.


Hunters (same with people hunting and Fox (now trail) hunting in the UK are expected to at least try to bury their poop if they do 'need to go' while out. 

This route the OP is talking about is paved so sounds more suburban, so dog walkers are expected to pick up after their pets, same as any other footpath or sidewalk. 

If a lot of horses were using it and leaving piles of poop there everyday, it would soon become a no go zone for cyclists and walkers, especially people with children in buggies


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

egrogan said:


> In all seriousness, this has been cited as a reason more people are closing off their property to hunters here! It actually does happen.


Yep, humans will defecate (poop) on trails and its so gross to come across this.Been living in South Texas all my life you will come across human poop while riding on trails or in the brush. But since the OP is talking paved trails thats a different story, and think goodness I dont have to ride in places like that thats all Paved trails, been blessed to have all of God's open country to ride in. Even if I did have to ride a paved trail I still would not diaper my horse, like @beau159 said there should be a crew that maintain the trails that's their job to make sure it stays clean and safe, I'm with the others I rather get off my horse and kick the poop off into the grass and for the pee you can till when a horse is ready to pee so just ride them off the trail and let them pee.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My Salty Pony said:


> Yep, humans will defecate (poop) on trails and its so gross to come across this.Been living in South Texas all my life you will come across human poop while riding on trails or in the brush. But since the OP is talking paved trails thats a different story, and think goodness I dont have to ride in places like that thats all Paved trails, been blessed to have all of God's open country to ride in. Even if I did have to ride a paved trail I still would not diaper my horse, like @beau159 said there should be a crew that maintain the trails that's their job to make sure it stays clean and safe, I'm with the others I rather get off my horse and kick the poop off into the grass and for the pee you can till when a horse is ready to pee so just ride them off the trail and let them pee.


That type of paved walkway - not really a trail - will be either maintained by a local council or if its privately owned, will be maintained by someone they employ or by volunteers.

If it's a local council then the cost of having someone pick up and removed horse poo, will be borne by the local council out of resident's property taxes - I wonder how many local residents would be happy to hear that they're paying for that service to horse riders?
If it's a privately owned stretch of paved pathway, then I can see the owner also wondering why they should pay someone to pick up after horse riders, they'd want to start charging people to ride on it to cover the costs.

Horse poo on a paved area can't even get washed and trodden into the ground, it's just going to build up and sit there.

This is just one horse but if it was 10 horses or 20 horses using that path, then the problem increases.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Plus, those are NOT designed to be put under a saddle.


Actually there are models for any saddle with rings.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Well, paved city trails should not be ridden on anyway in my opinion. Let the joggers and bikers have it.
If it was me, I'd be riding on the more rural dirt trails. 
And, in this case, if I didn't have anywhere else to trail ride without being hassled by city people to diaper my horse, I'd not trail ride at all. Or go once in a while to a trail that's rural if it's far away.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Where do you live that people are pooping on trails? Just wondering...


oh the homeless crap everywhere . River trails.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

stevenson said:


> oh the homeless crap everywhere . River trails.


Ha ha, I didn't want to bring that up but it was what I was thinking.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

MOD Note

Thread closed


----------

